# Heiße Lesben-Show bei "Alles Was Zählt"!



## Death Row (27 Aug. 2015)

> ....Jetzt entwickeln aber *Iva (Lafee, 24)* und *Pia (Isabell Horn, 31) *Gefühle für einander, die tiefer gehen als eine normale Freundschaft.
> 
> Nach einer durchzechten Partynacht landen die beiden Freundinnen zusammen im Bett.....





​
Quelle: 
AWZ wird jetzt sexy! Heiße Lesben-Show bei Iva und Pia | Promiflash.de


----------



## mc-hammer (27 Aug. 2015)

sind aber auch zwei süsse mäuse


----------



## Padderson (27 Aug. 2015)

hab "AWZ" noch nie gesehen. Vielleicht sollte ich das mal ändern


----------



## Makucken (3 Sep. 2015)

Ich sehe da bloß keine heiße Lesben-Show. Hmmm


----------



## cbaum99 (6 Jan. 2016)

hui - ich bin gespannt


----------



## Death Row (6 Jan. 2016)

cbaum99 schrieb:


> hui - ich bin gespannt



Die Folge war doch schon längst. 

Und außerdem sah man nüschts.


----------

